
Security experts say Chrome 69’s ‘forced login’ feature violates user privacy - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/24/security-experts-say-chrome-69s-forced-login-feature-violates-user-privacy/
======
MaxBarraclough
Good timing Google, now that we have the Google-free Chromium variant.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18053337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18053337)

